# Veining



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

A few months ago I found a small crypt floating around in one of my aquariums so I decided to put it into my emersed setup. After a few months of nothing happening it popped out a new leaf. This is the only time I've seen veining in any of my crypts, I'm guessing it's a Rosanervig which is known to do this and I have one in the tank. Hoping the veining doesn't dissapear but I'm guessing it won't last


----------

